# cloning a clone



## theRANKOR (Mar 6, 2009)

is it possible to veg a clone and keep it as a mother plant and take more clones off it ?


----------



## MrFishy (Mar 6, 2009)

Absolutely.
In fact, that's the "key" to strain freedom. Just make certain it's female and a strain worth bothering with.

You can always "re-veg" a trophy for a clone mother, _though it's preferred the clone *mother *has never flowered before _(or so I recently read). Mine had flowered and it hasn't seemed to make any difference in the resulting plants, which clone great.


----------



## stonerman (Mar 6, 2009)

Of course you can. a clone is basicallly a duplicate or a twin of the mother, just smaller. Depending the size of the clone though I wouldnt try cloning it right away, give it some time to grow, you can take clones off clones clones lol and the bud would always be just as potent. hope that helps. peace


----------



## dduo420 (Mar 6, 2009)

it is very possible


----------



## marcos (Mar 6, 2009)

Im new i plant a seed because i came from good strain call granddady turf i search everywere i cant find anybody her of it..


----------



## Sure Shot (Mar 8, 2009)

It's literally the same plant.
Regardless of how many times you do it.


----------



## rubancinta (Mar 16, 2009)

I asked this same question about a month ago, and the general consensus on the forum was that cloning a clone weakens a plants genetics or some b.s. of that nature. I suspected it was a crock of shit. Thanks for clearing this up. +rep to whoever it was.


----------



## Mcgician (Mar 16, 2009)

Don't take this personally, but that's not a question for the "Advanced Marijuana Cultivation" section. lol.


----------



## fureelz (Mar 16, 2009)

I do it all the time, for sale. just keep them on an 18/6 schedule and its all good. you should hopefully have the cloning success rate to atleast 98% before messing with a clone though. and timing is everything.


----------



## mared juwan (Mar 16, 2009)

I think this qualifies as an "advanced technique" question. Cloning is not exactly newb territory. And the difference between taking cuttings from a single mother plant and the cloning of clones is something a lot of "advanced" growers seem to disagree on. I've seen many knowledgable growers say that cloning clones degrades potency and other factors. However, in my own experience this is not true. I have a strain which I have done this for 8 generations now. Meaning I grew the original plant from seed, then I cloned that plant before flowering it and vegged its clones until they were ready to give clones and then repeated the process. EIGHT times. I am rather limited on space and keeping mothers is just not feasible. Especially when I have noticed that as I selectively clone the healthiest and fastest-rooting plants the quality has actually INCREASED from all this, rather than the other way around. I am of the opinion that my 8th generation of this strain is more potent and vigorously growing than the original plant or any generation in between. They have only gotten better instead of worse which is the opposite of what many sources claim. Even so, when I tell people this I usually get a _tisk tisk_ response saying you're not supposed to do this. But I've never gotten anyone to fully explain to me what is bad about it.


----------



## fureelz (Mar 16, 2009)

I have also noticed it is easier to train or supercrop the clone of a clone.


----------



## Mcgician (Mar 16, 2009)

I had a couple strains lose their vigor over time myself, but that was over a course of 8 years straight.


----------



## mared juwan (Mar 16, 2009)

Mcgician said:


> I had a couple strains lose their vigor over time myself, but that was over a course of 8 years straight.


Yea maybe 8 generations isn't very long. Only about 1 years time. What happened when they lost their vigor Mcgician? Less trich formation or less bud formation or prone to disease?


----------



## Mcgician (Mar 16, 2009)

mared juwan said:


> Yea maybe 8 generations isn't very long. Only about 1 years time. What happened when they lost their vigor Mcgician? Less trich formation or less bud formation or prone to disease?


Basically all of the above. I grew about six different strains over the years, but P91 the longest. It was a powerhouse plant initially, but over time, it just got "spoiled" I guess. Only a scientist could really answer the question, and under lab conditions. I can't be 100% sure of the reason why, but it did happen. Was truly sad. Such an awesome strain, but I never got any accidental seeds out of it or anything. I always hoped I have somebody tell me they found one, but it never happened.


----------



## mared juwan (Mar 16, 2009)

Interesting. Well I hope I don't run into this. I assure you if I had the option to keep mothers I would. Hopefully I will be getting some more space soon. But I think it's safe to say if you don't plan on keeping the strain going more than a year then you don't need a mother?


----------



## Mcgician (Mar 16, 2009)

mared juwan said:


> But I think it's safe to say if you don't plan on keeping the strain going more than a year then you don't need a mother?


I think just for scientific/learning purposes, if you can keep/have the room to keep a mother plant going, definitely do it just to see the comparison. Only after you can conclusively deduce that the strain has lost it's vigor *as a whole* should you bail on it IMO.


----------



## judahbotwin (Mar 16, 2009)

sounds awesome. i wasnt sure about cloning a clone but i am definitely gonna try now. so the potency wont decrease and may increase? cause that sounds like something everyone should look into.


----------



## mared juwan (Mar 16, 2009)

I can guarantee you won't loose anything for at least 8 generations. That's as far as I've taken it. Professional growers of prize winning strains and such use mother plants. They must do it for some reason. But unless you have a hold of some holy grail genetics you want to keep for years and years then cloning clones is a pretty good option IMO.


----------



## fureelz (Mar 16, 2009)

or stress a male


----------



## Woomeister (Mar 17, 2009)

I have several perpetual clones of nineteenth generation about one week from the chop. Degredation is not an issue at all.


----------



## weedyoo (Mar 17, 2009)

mared juwan said:


> I think this qualifies as an "advanced technique" question. Cloning is not exactly newb territory. And the difference between taking cuttings from a single mother plant and the cloning of clones is something a lot of "advanced" growers seem to disagree on. I've seen many knowledgable growers say that cloning clones degrades potency and other factors. However, in my own experience this is not true. I have a strain which I have done this for 8 generations now. Meaning I grew the original plant from seed, then I cloned that plant before flowering it and vegged its clones until they were ready to give clones and then repeated the process. EIGHT times. I am rather limited on space and keeping mothers is just not feasible. Especially when I have noticed that as I selectively clone the healthiest and fastest-rooting plants the quality has actually INCREASED from all this, rather than the other way around. I am of the opinion that my 8th generation of this strain is more potent and vigorously growing than the original plant or any generation in between. They have only gotten better instead of worse which is the opposite of what many sources claim. Even so, when I tell people this I usually get a _tisk tisk_ response saying you're not supposed to do this. But I've never gotten anyone to fully explain to me what is bad about it.


so here is the thing are you sayin you clone a clone for years or just a few times. after years i think you will run in to problems.

i have a single mom thats a year and a half old and have taken hundreds of clones from her


----------



## mared juwan (Mar 17, 2009)

weedyoo said:


> so here is the thing are you sayin you clone a clone for years or just a few times. after years i think you will run in to problems.
> 
> i have a single mom thats a year and a half old and have taken hundreds of clones from her


Yes, I have heard many people say they think it will cause problems. I'm just curious as to what is the physical and biological reasons for this happening. WHY do they degrade over time. Without seeing it for myself or being able to find a scientific reason for it I still am not sure whether it is true.


----------



## mared juwan (Mar 17, 2009)

Woomeister said:


> I have several perpetual clones of nineteenth generation about one week from the chop. Degredation is not an issue at all.


19 generations. Now that is encouraging.


----------



## jgreenbeast (Mar 17, 2009)

Degradation will ultimately depend on the genetics, but u can clone the same plant 4ever


----------



## mared juwan (Mar 17, 2009)

jgreenbeast said:


> Degradation will ultimately depend on the genetics, but u can clone the same plant 4ever


So you're saying some genes are more easily reproduced through the cloning process and some get watered down? That seems to make sense.


----------



## Kingb420 (Mar 17, 2009)

search button = win

i was gonna ask this too, im now rooting everything (bagseed) want to step up and get some good seeds, i have a clonable clone now with a couple good shoots, i guess i will just keep on rooting..lol


----------



## mindphuk (Mar 17, 2009)

Can _anyone _that claims degradation will occur in successive generations of clones give clear specifically what happens to the DNA that creates this mythical problem? 

Any talk of loss of vigor or other decline of a strain from asexual reproduction does not have a good understanding of genetics and botany and probably should go read more.

Of course mums can have problems, but that's an individual plant, replace her with a clone and you will be back to where you started. 

If anyone doubts this, just look at some of the clone-only strains going around strong after 20-30 years for some. These have been cloned in the thousands of generations to get the ones being sold today.


----------



## mared juwan (Mar 17, 2009)

mindphuk said:


> Can _anyone _that claims degradation will occur in successive generations of clones give clear specifically what happens to the DNA that creates this mythical problem?
> 
> Any talk of loss of vigor or other decline of a strain from asexual reproduction does not have a good understanding of genetics and botany and probably should go read more.
> 
> ...


Boom. You said it all right there. I'm still wondering why people would go to the trouble of keeping mothers. The cloning from clone method dedicates the growspace only to plants that will flower and produce harvest. Sure, a mother plant can eventually be harvested but it took up a lot of veg space for a long time before that.


----------



## mared juwan (Mar 17, 2009)

OK, after thinking about it I guess if you have a ton of flower space and can only keep it full of plants by taking many many cuttings then you would need a mother. But only if you had a LOT of space.


----------



## I'msostonedagain (Mar 18, 2009)

All depends on genetics. I have had strains that didn't have any genetic diversity for at least 10 generations. I also have one right now that is getting tired after only 5 generations. The first generations rooted in 5-6 days. Now they take almost 2 weeks, and produce about 25-30% less yeild. What happens is that the genetics diversify...they adapt to your growing environment. Thats how they lose vigor. How you take care of your moms makes a huge difference. If you just keep moms alive rather than keep them thriving, you are sharing any problems that mom has with the clones. Treat them as well as you treat your crop, and you will be rewarded for generations to come.


----------



## TURBS (Mar 18, 2009)

mared juwan said:


> I think this qualifies as an "advanced technique" question. Cloning is not exactly newb territory. And the difference between taking cuttings from a single mother plant and the cloning of clones is something a lot of "advanced" growers seem to disagree on. I've seen many knowledgable growers say that cloning clones degrades potency and other factors. However, in my own experience this is not true. I have a strain which I have done this for 8 generations now. Meaning I grew the original plant from seed, then I cloned that plant before flowering it and vegged its clones until they were ready to give clones and then repeated the process. EIGHT times. I am rather limited on space and keeping mothers is just not feasible. Especially when I have noticed that as I selectively clone the healthiest and fastest-rooting plants the quality has actually INCREASED from all this, rather than the other way around. I am of the opinion that my 8th generation of this strain is more potent and vigorously growing than the original plant or any generation in between. They have only gotten better instead of worse which is the opposite of what many sources claim. Even so, when I tell people this I usually get a _tisk tisk_ response saying you're not supposed to do this. But I've never gotten anyone to fully explain to me what is bad about it.


 I agree. It is likely a myth to sell seeds n such. Why wouldn't it be as good. As he said it is basicaly its twin. All plants are basically clones mixed with clones, slightly changing with every mix. You could in theory keep a plant "alive" through cloning indefinatly. PS I am a complete noob.


----------



## mindphuk (Mar 18, 2009)

I'msostonedagain said:


> All depends on genetics. I have had strains that didn't have any genetic diversity for at least 10 generations. I also have one right now that is getting tired after only 5 generations. The first generations rooted in 5-6 days. Now they take almost 2 weeks, and produce about 25-30% less yeild. What happens is that the genetics diversify...they adapt to your growing environment. Thats how they lose vigor. How you take care of your moms makes a huge difference. If you just keep moms alive rather than keep them thriving, you are sharing any problems that mom has with the clones. Treat them as well as you treat your crop, and you will be rewarded for generations to come.


Yet another claim to this mysterious degradation of the genome without any actual proposal how this happens. Sorry but your anecdotal evidence isn't compelling. At least offer a hypothesis how the 'genetics diversify'. How does the DNA get altered by your growing environment? Everything you claim that occurs can be attributed to technique. If you started out fine with the genetics 10 generations ago and now you are having problems, look to operator error, not some magically transforming DNA.


----------



## FrostickZero (Mar 18, 2009)

Yes you can take a clone off a clone. Just don't take a clone off of any plant if they are stressed and not healthy. If you take a clone off a unhealthy plant you will get a unhealthy plant.


----------



## Woomeister (Mar 19, 2009)

I'msostonedagain said:


> All depends on genetics. I have had strains that didn't have any genetic diversity for at least 10 generations. I also have one right now that is getting tired after only 5 generations. The first generations rooted in 5-6 days. Now they take almost 2 weeks, and produce about 25-30% less yeild. What happens is that the genetics diversify...they adapt to your growing environment. Thats how they lose vigor. How you take care of your moms makes a huge difference. If you just keep moms alive rather than keep them thriving, you are sharing any problems that mom has with the clones. Treat them as well as you treat your crop, and you will be rewarded for generations to come.


*Re: Will sucessive plant clones show genetic degradation?*

Date: *Thu Nov 8 00:07:40 2001*
Posted By: *David Hershey, Faculty, Botany, NA*
Area of science: *Botany*
ID: *1005191948.Bt* 
*Message:*

Apparently not if some discretion is used and any obviously inferior plants that occasionally appear in the cloned population due to mutation are rogued out. In fact, some clones, such as 'Red Delicious' apple will occasionally produce mutant branches (called sporting) that can give rise to new and superior cultivars. Many fruit tree, rose, and flower bulb clones are well over 100 years old. I'm not sure which plant is the oldest clone in cultivation. Several fruit cultivars from the 1600s still exist. The 'Barlett' pear is said to have originated in 1765 under the name 'Williams' Bon Chretien' but some think that the 'Barlett' pear may have even originated before 1600. Tulips 'Zomerschoon' and 'Duc van Tol' supposedly date back to 1620. According to Guinness Book of World Records, the oldest wild plant clone is the triploid kings lomatia or kings holly (Lomatia tasmanica) at 43,600 years. It is not known for sure if the plant has remained genetically identical all those years but a 43,600 year old fossil leaf appears identical to living specimens. Quaking aspen clones are thought have survived over one million years (Mitton and Grant, 1996).


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 19, 2009)

According to George Cervantes and the indoor marijuana growing bible, a clone will be a replica of the mother, as long as it has been kept in veg. 

What weakens the genetics is when it goes into flower and then reverts back to veg. 

Always clone before changing to 12/12. 





theRANKOR said:


> is it possible to veg a clone and keep it as a mother plant and take more clones off it ?


----------



## mared juwan (Mar 19, 2009)

Woomeister said:


> *Re: Will sucessive plant clones show genetic degradation?*
> 
> 
> Apparently not if some discretion is used and any obviously inferior plants that occasionally appear in the cloned population due to mutation are rogued out. *In fact, some clones*, such as 'Red Delicious' apple *will occasionally produce mutant branches (called sporting) that can give rise to new and superior cultivars.*


Yes, thanks for that woomeister. This is the phenomena I was talking about earlier. By cutting only the strongest branches and keeping the fastest rooting ones I believe my strains actually are stronger than at first. I've also had some interesting results with cloning triploid branches. This also leads into what Frostick Zero and MHH said. Only by taking unhealthy cuts or partially flowered cuts do we degrade the potential.


----------



## I'msostonedagain (Mar 19, 2009)

mindphuk said:


> Yet another claim to this mysterious degradation of the genome without any actual proposal how this happens. Sorry but your anecdotal evidence isn't compelling. At least offer a hypothesis how the 'genetics diversify'. How does the DNA get altered by your growing environment? Everything you claim that occurs can be attributed to technique. If you started out fine with the genetics 10 generations ago and now you are having problems, look to operator error, not some magically transforming DNA.


 The point is that once this diversification has been passed on, you cant get it back. Diversification is rapidly increases by grower error. Point is that once your clones start taking longer to root and your yeild starts decreasing, no matter how well you take care of mom after that, you arent gonna get your vigor back without crossing.


----------



## bicycle racer (Mar 25, 2009)

i have cloned from clones seems they adapt to your personal grow style and become stronger i have only done 5 generations though.


----------



## weedyoo (Mar 26, 2009)

Woomeister said:


> *Re: Will sucessive plant clones show genetic degradation?*
> 
> Date: *Thu Nov 8 00:07:40 2001*
> Posted By: *David Hershey, Faculty, Botany, NA*
> ...


yes thanks for this. so over time if you did make a bad choice it could go bad.


----------



## Mr.Funk (Apr 11, 2009)

Hello there, Sorry for posting a Question in your thread but i was wondering if i took a clone from a flowering plant in less then two weeks of flowering, would it stress or hurt the plant at all and will the clone survive Thanks.


----------



## mared juwan (Apr 12, 2009)

Mr.Funk said:


> Hello there, Sorry for posting a Question in your thread but i was wondering if i took a clone from a flowering plant in less then two weeks of flowering, would it stress or hurt the plant at all and will the clone survive Thanks.


I do it all the time with no ill effects. A cut from a flowering plant will take a few days longer to root. Also it must "reveg" as it starts to grow again. The first couple leaf sets might be wrinkly or oddly shaped but the plant will grow out of that quickly. It definitely will not stress the mother plant you are taking the cut from (try to take cuttings from only the lowest branches). I try to avoid cutting from a flowering plant ONLY because it takes longer to root and start growing. But I have been lazy or busy on many occasions and let plants flower for a few days or even a couple of weeks before taking cuts. Despite what I hear all the time there were no ill effects to the health and potency of the resulting clone. So if your choice is between a cut from a flowering plant or no clone at all I would choose to take the cutting every time.


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Apr 12, 2009)

i've taken cuts, put them in stasis for a few weeks, and then rooted them out. then i turn around and do the same thing again, with the same cuts. it's a great way to buy yourself time for the next grow...


----------



## mkfx (Apr 12, 2009)

AFAIK, cloning can definitely weaken your genetics.

it's like taking a photocopy of a photocopy over and over again.

it is not the act of cloning the plant that adds in the noise (distortion, error, etc), it is the DNA->RNA transcription for protein synthesis that introduces error.


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 12, 2009)

mkfx said:


> AFAIK, cloning can definitely weaken your genetics.
> 
> it's like taking a photocopy of a photocopy over and over again.
> 
> it is not the act of cloning the plant that adds in the noise (distortion, error, etc), it is the DNA->RNA transcription for protein synthesis that introduces error.


What does that have to do with cloning? RNA transcription occurs for all protein synthesis, whether cloned or not. 
A more likely cause is telomere depletion.

Also, copying photocopies is an analog process. Cloning is a digital one. More akin to copying a CD or DVD multiple times.


----------



## cream8 (Apr 12, 2009)

i have a mom white ice that ive cloned myself over and over 5 times not to mention the friend who gave it to me who had done it 10 times and he got the strain from some guys who supposedly started it from seed in 2000...9 years and i love this lady


----------



## Woomeister (Apr 12, 2009)

mkfx said:


> AFAIK, cloning can definitely weaken your genetics.
> 
> it's like taking a photocopy of a photocopy over and over again.
> 
> it is not the act of cloning the plant that adds in the noise (distortion, error, etc), it is the DNA->RNA transcription for protein synthesis that introduces error.


 Absolute rubbish, deal in facts not FICTION!!!


----------



## cream8 (Apr 12, 2009)

if you think about it your taking a cut of the exact genetics i dont see how it could change


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 12, 2009)

cream8 said:


> if you think about it your taking a cut of the exact genetics i dont see how it could change


Because DNA has a limited number of telomeres. This is one theory that is tied to aging in all plants and animals. Not something that will happen in a dozen or so generations, but hundreds.


----------



## cream8 (Apr 12, 2009)

word up.....


----------



## Woomeister (Apr 12, 2009)

mindphuk said:


> Because DNA has a limited number of telomeres. This is one theory that is tied to aging in all plants and animals. Not something that will happen in a dozen or so generations, but hundreds.


 Maybe a little longer than that my friend, many fruit crops have been cloned for 1000's of years, Romans brought vineyards to the Southeast of England and they are still cloned to this day.

*World's oldest cloned plant, 43,000 years, is dying *

_abc.net.au _ Kings lomatia is the oldest known plant clone. It stopped seeding and has been cloning itself for at least 43,000 years, remaining genetically identical over that time, which increases its vulnerability to disease and other threats.


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Apr 12, 2009)

Woomeister said:


> Maybe a little longer than that my friend, many fruit crops have been cloned for 1000's of years, Romans brought vineyards to the Southeast of England and they are still cloned to this day.
> 
> *World's oldest cloned plant, 43,000 years, is dying *
> 
> _abc.net.au _ Kings lomatia is the oldest known plant clone. It stopped seeding and has been cloning itself for at least 43,000 years, remaining genetically identical over that time, which increases its vulnerability to disease and other threats.


tell me woo (by the way, nice post here.) did they clone these vineyards using growth tips, or did they just use the leaves??? LOL!!!


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 12, 2009)

Woomeister said:


> Maybe a little longer than that my friend, many fruit crops have been cloned for 1000's of years, Romans brought vineyards to the Southeast of England and they are still cloned to this day.
> 
> *World's oldest cloned plant, 43,000 years, is dying *
> 
> _abc.net.au &#8212;_ Kings lomatia is the oldest known plant clone. It stopped seeding and has been cloning itself for at least 43,000 years, remaining genetically identical over that time, which increases its vulnerability to disease and other threats.


Well, grape vines are not annual plants. They actually drop leaf and live throughout the winter so they have a longer natural lifespan than cannabis, which is supposed to live only one season.
The plant listed in the article, King's Lomatia, is a special case too. It is a triploid plant that cannot reproduce sexually and each plant's lifespan is about 300 years. 

Of course I don't know if we really are seeing degradation, but telomere depletion has been implicated in the aging and degradation of genetic information in other plants species. 

I am one of those that doubted degradation of clones, but a little more reading has convinced me it can happen. I still think the majority of the problems can be avoided by culling weaker cuttings and not using anything but the strongest for a mother plant.


----------



## vapedg13 (Apr 12, 2009)

In Hawaii they cut off the buds and reveg the weed plant....the same plant can grow and produce buds for years...it turns into a mj tree


----------



## Drr (Apr 13, 2009)

vapedg13 said:


> In Hawaii they cut off the buds and reveg the weed plant....the same plant can grow and produce buds for years...it turns into a mj tree


yeah they are lucky with no winter.. but you could do this indoors if you wanted.. time would be an issue.. unless someone has tried it... wouldn't the revegged plant with the large root system grow very fast? possibly cancelling out the time issue?


----------



## Mr.Funk (Apr 13, 2009)

Cool man, Thanks Mared very good info yea i think im ganna try that and see what happens ya know it would be stupid not to. Thanks


----------



## Marijuana101 (Apr 13, 2009)

mared juwan said:


> I think this qualifies as an "advanced technique" question. Cloning is not exactly newb territory. And the difference between taking cuttings from a single mother plant and the cloning of clones is something a lot of "advanced" growers seem to disagree on. I've seen many knowledgable growers say that cloning clones degrades potency and other factors. However, in my own experience this is not true. I have a strain which I have done this for 8 generations now. Meaning I grew the original plant from seed, then I cloned that plant before flowering it and vegged its clones until they were ready to give clones and then repeated the process. EIGHT times. I am rather limited on space and keeping mothers is just not feasible. Especially when I have noticed that as I selectively clone the healthiest and fastest-rooting plants the quality has actually INCREASED from all this, rather than the other way around. I am of the opinion that my 8th generation of this strain is more potent and vigorously growing than the original plant or any generation in between. They have only gotten better instead of worse which is the opposite of what many sources claim. Even so, when I tell people this I usually get a _tisk tisk_ response saying you're not supposed to do this. But I've never gotten anyone to fully explain to me what is bad about it.



any videos on how to clone???


----------



## vapedg13 (Apr 13, 2009)

Marijuana101 said:


> any videos on how to clone???


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T07--heDYHc


----------



## Mobius (Apr 14, 2009)

The issue with cloning from clones is not one of genetics but of _epigentics. _It's Lamark's revenge. 

The DNA and Mitochondrial DNA are not the only inherited factors in the plant. There are histomes that help package and unroll the DNA to allow for transcriptase to start the protein building that is the building blocks of the plant.

The thing to remember is that there are a host of "non-expressive" genes and genes that turn on an off due to environmental conditions. Certain of these conditions and switches are controlled by the histomes. When you stress a plant there is a _chance_ that you could have switched a histome to its alternate form. This has the effect of turn on and or off a whole suite of genes. This can have both negative and positive effects(mostly negative). Autoflowering and other non-typical behaivor can be partly attributed to epigentics. 

TLDR- Clones of clone are ok in general. Occasionally an environmental factor will spoil a clone and that "new" epigentic expression is passed down through sucessive generations. The best way to guard against clone degeneration is a stable environment. This includes radicla changes in diet without keeping a control if your experiment turns sour.


----------



## olosto (Apr 15, 2009)

marcos said:


> Im new i plant a seed because i came from good strain call granddady turf i search everywere i cant find anybody her of it..


 
In case this is not a joke.... Its a strain called Grandaddy Purps or simple GDP. Very popular strain.


----------



## vapedg13 (Apr 15, 2009)

olosto said:


> In case this is not a joke.... Its a strain called Grandaddy Purps or simple GDP. Very popular strain.


GDP is clone only I have it


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 15, 2009)

im also vegging gdp not the most potent elite clone but one i enjoy.


----------



## Mr.Funk (Apr 16, 2009)

Thats a funny ass name for Cronic but i like it lol


----------



## phil le b (Apr 16, 2009)

i jus took clones of a plant which has been in flower for 17days jus under 3weeks no flower showing yet and how long will it take for the new roots to start ?


----------



## Woomeister (Apr 18, 2009)

A clone needs at least 18/6 and will very rarely root in 12/12 and without different humidity requirements, so to answer your question, probably never.


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 18, 2009)

it will root ive done it it will take about a week longer.


----------



## Mr.Funk (Apr 18, 2009)

I thought you had to atleast have 24/0 on a clone to reroot itself or 18/6


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 18, 2009)

well that would be best as the plant is more receptive to rooting because of hormone levels. so yes always clone in veg but you can root in flower it is harder though.


----------



## Woomeister (Apr 21, 2009)

It is obviously a necessity for you, possibly lighting, or room, either way rooting in 12/12 without correct humidity does not produce as good results- whatever you say! I have grown in doors for 2 decades, and tried everything under the son and the whole point of indoor growing is to try and manipulate conditions to as perfect an evironment as possible. Rooting clones in with an equal 12/12 photo period is _far_ from ideal.


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 21, 2009)

i think i have been misunderstood. let me clarify i have taken clones from plants a few weeks in flower and then rooted them on a 18/6 or 24 hour light cycle again this is not ideal and takes longer.


----------



## Woomeister (Apr 22, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> i think i have been misunderstood. let me clarify i have taken clones from plants a few weeks in flower and then rooted them on a 18/6 or 24 hour light cycle again this is not ideal and takes longer.


I did wonder! Oh yes I run a perpetual 12/12 grow op and always clone from flowering plants, and, as you said, just expect the rooting to take a little longer...


----------

